# Salt tank update...5 pics.



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Redlip blenny....love this dude, he is just a crackup..plus he eats all the algea on the glass.









Had a little emerald crab die, I went to get a net, came back and the brittle star was grubbing the dude.









Yellow watchman goby..newest addition.









Horseshoe crab









Tank small.









Big tank shot...sorry it is so big but you can see so much more.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's awesome!








Don't those yellow watchman gobies have 
a symbiotic shrimp they can live with.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love gobies

but those horse shoe crabs get really big and they like to dig under rocks and knock them over so be careful


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im really new to this so if there is a shrimp I would love to hear more.

Death. they do get big but im thinking it will take a while...the is only a few inches now and it is a 72 so i got room for him to strech out!!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice homie..this is only the beginning for you...muhahahahahah...
now you need a dwarf angel..a flame or a cral beauty..but we'll talk about that later...but back to the topic.. very nice tank


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

good start.. ill get a little reef going some day. is it much different matinance then what you used to?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool additions Like the way ya arranged the LR.







Is that an arrow crab i see in the Lr?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

looks sweet!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one GG


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice looking tank,
looks sweet, 
ru thinking of gettin nethign else?

get cleaner shrimps. they rule


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I will be getting more stuff...not sure exactly what yet, I am still young in the saltwater hobby.


----------

